# Lady hunter lookin for chuckars, bunnies



## Huntchick (Oct 7, 2015)

Alright ya'll, ive heard great things about the west desert, locomotive Springs, promontory. 
Where abouts do I head to find chuckars at Locomotive?
And is most of it public or a lot of private land? 
Same with promontory, if I'm looking for rabbits there what parts private/public?
Tips with directions on how to get to a great area on each would be great.
Thanks boys


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

I have no idea on those areas of the state but welcome to the forum.

Cheddar


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

A bit of private around promontory- more public around locomotive- need a map


----------



## Smoot (Sep 30, 2015)

Haven't gone after many chukars lately, but I've gotten in to plenty jacks in the west desert. With everyone from Salt lake and Utah county heading out past Five Mile to look for bunnies you wouldn't expect near as many out there as there are. This last winter being so mild, the population seems somewhat high right now. I've had luck out by the Vernon hills lately. I've been seeing chukars in more urban places than I used to. Maybe that's just cause the numbers are higher than they been in 17 years. Other day I was riding my horse on the Bonneville above Draper not 500 yards from houses and seen at least twenty chukar on the trail. They just stayed right there and ignored us.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Smoot said:


> Haven't gone after many chukars lately, but I've gotten in to plenty jacks in the west desert. With everyone from Salt lake and Utah county heading out past Five Mile to look for bunnies you wouldn't expect near as many out there as there are. This last winter being so mild, the population seems somewhat high right now. I've had luck out by the Vernon hills lately. I've been seeing chukars in more urban places than I used too. Maybe that's just cause the numbers are higher than they been in 17 years. Other day I was riding my horse on the Bonneville above Draper not 500 yards from houses and seen at least twenty chukar on the trail. They just stayed right there and ignored us.


We just moved from there last winter, wasn't unusual to have a chukar or 3 in the yard and we were nearly on the road to the hang gliding park. You could go out most any morning or evening and listen from our yard to the chukars. I used to call them all the time and listen to their replies.


----------



## Smoot (Sep 30, 2015)

LostLouisianian said:


> We just moved from there last winter, wasn't unusual to have a chukar or 3 in the yard and we were nearly on the road to the hang gliding park. You could go out most any morning or evening and listen from our yard to the chukars. I used to call them all the time and listen to their replies.


That's something, ain't it? All those birds right there and it wouldn't hurt no one to go hunt em. Can you imagine walking those hills with a shotgun these days?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

One place.......Book Cliffs in eastern Utah. I was just out there on a LE deer hunt and there are cotton tails running all over the place. There are also chuckers in all the canyons that I drove.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Huntchick said:


> Alright ya'll, ive heard great things about the west desert, locomotive Springs, promontory.
> Where abouts do I head to find chuckars at Locomotive?
> And is most of it public or a lot of private land?
> Same with promontory, if I'm looking for rabbits there what parts private/public?
> ...


Try some of the walk in accesses. We have done pretty good with the ones here in Box elder county. I will PM you a map.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Smoot said:


> That's something, ain't it? All those birds right there and it wouldn't hurt no one to go hunt em. Can you imagine walking those hills with a shotgun these days?


You have no idea how hard it was not to pop a chukar or dove in the back yard with the pellet rifle...


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I run my dogs on the quail and chukars in my backyard. It wouldn't be much fun to hunt them, they're more like pets and I love just having them around. Plus, I don't want some cletus hunting them and shooting my house.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Ain't no Chukars at Locomotive Springs, don't go their. Almost all the good Chukar habitat on Promontory Point is private ground, don't go their. There are Chukars all over the state, in most mountain ranges if you find the right habitat. You need to study up on Chukars and learn habitat and habits. Even being a chic isn't going to get the guys on here to give up their Chukar spots. Most Chukar hunters have worked long and hard learning about Chukars and finding good places to hunt. You need to do the same.


----------



## lintfisher (May 12, 2013)

This interactive map from the DNR maps out the habitat for all the different species of game, including winter and summer ranges. Just check the box(s) in the legend for the ones you want shown.

http://mapserv.utah.gov/Wildlife/

Good luck, hope to see you out there somewhere


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I saw a whole bunch on Antelope Island over the summer.


----------



## Huntchick (Oct 7, 2015)

*Chukars*

Thank you guys.. It's hard to talk and get any true information outta guys normally, being a woman.


----------



## Huntchick (Oct 7, 2015)

BPturkeys said:


> Ain't no Chukars at Locomotive Springs, don't go their. Almost all the good Chukar habitat on Promontory Point is private ground, don't go their. There are Chukars all over the state, in most mountain ranges if you find the right habitat. You need to study up on Chukars and learn habitat and habits. Even being a chic isn't going to get the guys on here to give up their Chukar spots. Most Chukar hunters have worked long and hard learning about Chukars and finding good places to hunt. You need to do the same.


I've got other chicken spots but been hearing about Locomotive lately. Thought I'd try and see what I was missing out on and didn't want to end up on all private property after a 2 hour drive. Ain't no harm in asking around, is there sir.


----------



## Huntchick (Oct 7, 2015)

lintfisher said:


> This interactive map from the DNR maps out the habitat for all the different species of game, including winter and summer ranges. Just check the box(s) in the legend for the ones you want shown.
> 
> http://mapserv.utah.gov/Wildlife/
> 
> Good luck, hope to see you out there somewhere


Thanks for being positive, I really appreciate the map.


----------



## gpskid (Jul 24, 2012)

I hate to take a newbie and kill them and discourage them to ever hunt chukar again, that's being honest. But first, do you have dogs? Are you close to north or central Utah. Are you in shape to hike 6-8 miles up hill and down ? Handle a few falls on ur anrse, scratch ur gun stock and pride. As far as the drive to the desert, to far.
I kilt 4 limits this last week within 30 minutes driving, but not saying from where;-)


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

We almost killed a limit on I-70 in Richfield on Saturday. The F-350 can make them a little difficult to clean afterwards though.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

It's interesting country up around locomotive, but down around the springs themselves is NOT Chukar country. It's a long drive. There are a few birds in all the hills around... I mean within a 15-20 radius of the springs. Might be some bunnies in the area. Usually pretty good fishing though. Anybody that sends you to Locomotive Springs for Chukars might not be your friend. 
Take a drive along the Pony Express trail...every range of hills from here to Nevada holds Chukars. Heck, every Utahn needs to take that drive at least once in their lives.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Take a drive along the Pony Express trail...every range of hills from here to Nevada holds Chukars. Heck, every Utahn needs to take that drive at least once in their lives.


 be sure to have a couple spare tires!


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Pics of yourself may help....


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Careful man, today's brand of rabid kneejerk feminism has become super popular.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Lol have you guys seen the picture going around facebook of a guy who goes fishing with a girl named "sam" and once the wife sees a picture of "sam" the husband isnt allowed to fish with "sam" anymore.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I just sent you a PM with a GPS position. If there aren't any rabbits along the south side of this road there is something wrong. It's a great place.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Huntchick said:


> Thank you guys.. It's hard to talk and get any true information outta guys normally, being a woman.


I'd like ta have a nickel for every time I heard that!

Welcome to the Forum.

.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)




----------

